# Left arm far weaker then right when lifting weights



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

Today, for the first time in years I lifted some weights. I've been doing well with my weight loss (have lost two stones since 7th January) but wanna build up some muscle and body definition. I started lifting dumbbells, only 5s which I thought was a good starting point. I started by doing 4 sets of 12 reps of supinating bi-lateral bicep curls which I completed. Now, my right arm was fine but my left was a real struggle and I only just managed to complete it.

I then followed this up by 4 sets of 12 alternating hammer curls. Again, my right arm was fine but my left was falling more and more behind and I then tried to do bench concentration curls but on the first set my left arm gave up all together and I couldn't manage 3 reps, I'm ashamed to say. I don't really know how to go about rectifying this. I felt quite demotivated at the end and didn't bother doing any tricep workouts as that's what I planned to do also. Any advise would be great. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive only just started out about 4 months ago . All my work is on a multigym and im finding on tricep pushdowns my left arms weaker than my right . I expect ill find when i move to freeweights ill find it worse . I am right handed so my right arms dominant so i put it down to that . That and to much wanking lol


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a tip, when doing exercises using just one arm - do the weakest first and then match reps with the stronger arm. Otherwise you will have one arm much bigger / stronger than the other.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> Ive only just started out about 4 months ago . All my work is on a multigym and im finding on tricep pushdowns my left arms weaker than my right . I expect ill find when i move to freeweights ill find it worse . I am right handed so my right arms dominant so i put it down to that . That and to much wanking lol


UNLESS YOU NEED TO USE TWO HANDS:wave:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys. I'll give it another go later today so I'll start with the weaker one. Is it just a case of trying to increase the number of reps but keeping the weight the same until I feel it's comfortable for me to step it up? Thanks.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you considered using a barbell, instead of dumbell curls? That way you can only train both arms the same.

When using dumbells, especially on arm exercises, it's always useful to have that spare hand there to take some of the resistance/support as you lift with your weaker arm...

...for example : when you do concentration curls - let's say for 8 reps each arm; you can lift the weight nice and easily with your right arm, but can only get 5 reps out with your left. At this point, instead of giving up, continue to lift as hard and controlled as you can with your left, but use your right to support beneath your left hand (or wrist area) to ASSIST in lifting the weight fully. Do this until you get to matching the 8 reps you lifted with your right, using your left arm.

Aim for about 12 reps max, and then increase the weight, but put the reps back down to 8 again (if you see what I mean). Continue this cycle of increasing the reps/weight each week, and you'll see progress :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

made me think of this


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Have you considered using a barbell, instead of dumbell curls? That way you can only train both arms the same.
> 
> When using dumbells, especially on arm exercises, it's always useful to have that spare hand there to take some of the resistance/support as you lift with your weaker arm...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advise. Funny you Mention that, I did a couple of reps with support from my right hand but I thought it was cheating so I stopped and gave up. I will do what you just told me and also using a barbell.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Using dumbbells is the way to go. Any imbalance can only be rectified by isolating the imbalance, in your case lifting weights isolaterally. Using a babell will only serve to re-inforce the imbalance. 

Also, don't be embarrassed for a second about what you can or can't lift. Everyone is at a different stage so who gives a monkeys. If you're lucky, given you're dieting but been away from the weights, you 'may' gain initial strength for a while but from then its one or the other - weight loss or muscle gain.

Well done with the weight loss so far btw.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> UNLESS YOU NEED TO USE TWO HANDS:wave:


if i had to do that i wouldnt be working in the motor trade !!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

horico said:


> Using dumbbells is the way to go. Any imbalance can only be rectified by isolating the imbalance, in your case lifting weights isolaterally. Using a babell will only serve to re-inforce the imbalance.


What you've put IS partially true to a certain extent, ie. I'm not disagreeing with what you've put, but would like to add that as Ravinder's starting out with building muscle, using a barbell curl would be a great 'bread and butter' movement to begin in his arm workout.

Just to also mention, for Ravinder's sake, a good way of training (using a dumbell exercise) would be to start with the weaker arm first. So, when you do standing dumbell curls (as an example) begin with your weaker side. So, if you're right-handed, start with your left side. Once your left arm can no longer lift any further, let's say on the 6th rep, finish the exercise by lifting the right arm on the 6th rep too. That way you'll help to increase the muscle size in the left arm, and maintain size in the right. This in turn will help balance out your arm strength.

So, just to recap 
- what horico has put IS correct. 
- Using a dumbell for alternate curls would be great for developing balance between your weaker and stronger sides.
- Using a barbell would be more beneficial to you at this point, as you need to build mass.
:thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> So, just to recap
> - what horico has put IS correct.
> - Using a dumbell for alternate curls would be great for developing balance between your weaker and stronger sides.
> - Using a barbell would be more beneficial to you at this point, as you need to build mass.
> :thumb:


2 points dude.

Using a barbell will encourage no greater 'mass' to be built. The precursor for hypertrophy is progressive tension overload, ie heavier weight progression. This can be achieved perfectly fine using a dumbell. EDIT: in many circumstances, unless you are planning to compete as a powerlifter, dumbell exercises will be more beneficial due to the additional need to stabilise the weight, such as a bench press which in turn translates to real world benefits.

Regardless, in a calorie deficit, building mass will not be the wisest goal.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the fantastic advise. Well today, I was using the dumbbells and started with my weaker right arm. I'm only lifting 5s just to get used to it and gradually work my way up. I did a set of 12 reps on the left and then a set of 12 with my right. Again, my right arm was far more comfortable then my left. On the 2nd set I struggled again with my left arm and it's very frustrating. I feel so weak because of it and it doesn't do a lot for my motivation. I had a little MOT at the gym a few weeks back and she said that my grip strength was below average so I suspect this kind of ties into this? Do I just keep practising until I get the reps up? Thanks.


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

I'd switch to 4kg sounds like 5's are simply too heavy for you at present if you cant manage your reps without struggling/failing. Dont get hung up on the weight as we are all different and it has to be right for you. Once you can manage 4kgs then move back to 5. Persisting will only result in injury. Good luck and keep it up.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks for all the fantastic advise. Well today, I was using the dumbbells and started with my weaker right arm. I'm only lifting 5s just to get used to it and gradually work my way up. I did a set of 12 reps on the left and then a set of 12 with my right. Again, my right arm was far more comfortable then my left. On the 2nd set I struggled again with my left arm and it's very frustrating. I feel so weak because of it and it doesn't do a lot for my motivation. I had a little MOT at the gym a few weeks back and she said that my grip strength was below average so I suspect this kind of ties into this? Do I just keep practising until I get the reps up? Thanks.


Heeeey, less of the demotivated. You're doing great for at least doing SOMETHING.

If you're struggling on any set to reach whatever amount of reps you're aiming for - in your case 12 - just work to what you can. So, as you've put that you're comfortable on your first set to reach 12, but struggling on your second set, don't worry about it, just reduce the amount of reps you aim for on your 2nd.

For instance, try this:

Set 1 - aim for 12 reps
Set 2 - aim for (how ever many reps you're able to do)....as an example, we'll use 8.

When you're comfortable/able to reach 8 reps on the 2nd set, leave the 1st set as 12 reps, but aim for 9 reps on the 2nd set. When you can reach 9 reps comfortably, aim for 10 reps, and so on until you can do 12 reps.

When you're then able to do 12 reps on both sets, up the weight a little bit, and go back to trying 8 reps on both sets, and increase the reps until you're comfortable doing 12 reps each.

Keep aiming higher and you'll notice progression happening. BUT, don't punish/demotivate yourself if you get to the gym one night and can't do it. We all get these nights at the gym, and just have to do what we can - something's better than nothing right?

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive been training for 4 months now , i get diiheartened but o my multigym ive practically doubled what i started with in temrs of weight . i dont really look any different but im stronger , and at the end of the day it takes time , my diet is not ideal and i cant train as much as i want to . and im doing better than i was 4 months ago when all my evenings were spent watching tv eating crap .

what you can lift is irrelevant really , we all start somewhere ive no doubt most blokes could **** the weights i struggle with and theres plenty that couldnt lift them to . do i care no im at where im at .


----------



## Fizzleh (Apr 2, 2014)

don't use machines, stick to free weights to correct muscle imballances


----------

